# Clearing brake dust - Best product?



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

What do people recommend do clear really stubborn brake dust on our Volvo S60? I have used the various AG alloy cleaners, which are OK but not perfect....


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Bilberry wheel cleaner as a string dilution


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers. Who sells this bad boy? Roughly how much??


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/cgi-bi...t_PRO_Products.html#a1_21VPBIL1L#a1_21VPBIL1L half way down page :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Brooklands said:


> What do people recommend do clear really stubborn brake dust on our Volvo S60? I have used the various AG alloy cleaners, which are OK but not perfect....


I think you will find all the others also OK but not perfect...
Hand polish the wheels, wax or seal them just as you would any other paintwork and adopt a regular wash regime and you are good to go :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Take a look at review section, Wolf Brake Duster seems to be a great wheel cleaner, i'll got a bottle very soon.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Bilberry is a great product. Just go for it. Dilute it 1/5 and you will be break dust free in minutes


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers for replys guys. I intend to buy a drying towel from i4 so I will give the Bilberry a go. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally I find Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner a very good cleaner for removing stubborn brake dust - great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

wonder wheels, won the auto express test a while ago.
To get ontop of it, and in most motorist discount stores and supermarkets.


----------



## Nigelo (Mar 3, 2010)

I really like turtle wax ICE wheel cleaner, both the 'synthetic' one and the other one. I found wonder wheels dried too quick and was happy to stain my alloys. The brush that comes with the ICE bottle is excellent too!

I liked the fact that the brake dust just dissolved and washed away with the minimum of agitation, just using the power washer - and stubborn marks required hardly much more.

It's quite expensive normally, but it's 3 for 2 at halfords at the mo.

It's very underrated IMO!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i use ag custom wheel cleaner.i think its very good and does the job.i did use wonder wheels before that but i got warned off it saying its acidic.i didnt have issues with it and found it also very good but the warnings made me think"il use something else just incase".


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The thing with the wonder wheels is its only safe on undamaged wheels as stated its strong acidic as why i stated to get ontop of the initial build up and as pointed out a wax or sealant will make cleaning easier once you have got them all cleaned up.


----------



## FasterThanSound (Nov 8, 2010)

there is going to be new products line available on the market.
Multi awarded in different countries.
I will try to get them tested by the DW testing crew and you'll see yourself


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

FasterThanSound said:


> there is going to be new products line available on the market.
> Multi awarded in different countries.
> I will try to get them tested by the DW testing crew and you'll see yourself


I will watch with interest!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i personally swear by cartec acid free wheel cleaner. nothing beats it. even at 10:1 itwill clean the grubbiest of wheels. and i have noticed it resolves the milky look on acid damaged wheels over time too.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Autobrite Very Cherry, very good stuff and can be diluted to deal with stubborn stains. Best stuff i have used.:thumb:

Kev


----------



## tputtick (Oct 12, 2009)

Espuma Revolution - Acid Free
Autosmart Smart Wheels - Acid Free
Megs Wheel Brightener - Acid

All 3 are very good and very economical in value, with the Megs being necessary for stubborn brake dust


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

steview said:


> Bilberry wheel cleaner as a string dilution


works really well reminds me to order some more too


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Autobrite Very Cherry, very good stuff and can be diluted to deal with stubborn stains. Best stuff i have used.:thumb:
> 
> Kev


+1 ^ and the brite gel to if they are caked.. Tried Bilbery at various strengths but spent ages scrubbing to get them fully clean.. The Autobrite brite gel is truly touch less on my wheels, just remember to rotate the wheels to get coverage in all the knoks & cranies:wave:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Again, many thanks for the replies!


----------



## aussiedriver (Oct 7, 2008)

And here is my tip for keeping them clean to begin with:
Armor All Wheel Protectant - http://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33

With out doubt the best product I've come across that actually works are stopping brake dust sticking, especially on Euros (eg. BMWs, Mercs). Just need to make sure you get an even coat as any unevenness will show up after a couple of drives.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

aussiedriver said:


> And here is my tip for keeping them clean to begin with:
> Armor All Wheel Protectant - http://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33
> 
> With out doubt the best product I've come across that actually works are stopping brake dust sticking, especially on Euros (eg. BMWs, Mercs). Just need to make sure you get an even coat as any unevenness will show up after a couple of drives.


Now that is a good point. Thanks for that!


----------

